
BiteLabs – Eat Celebrity Meat - sinak
http://www.bitelabs.org/
======
extra88
I never heard of Thunderclap before, maybe this is a viral campaign to
advertise a viral campaigning tool.

Anyhow, Antiviral is a pretty good movie.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiviral_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiviral_\(film\))

